# new enclosure stress?



## jmulley6 (Jun 6, 2011)

since putting my tegu in his new enclosure he has been very slow, sleeping all day, and not eating much.. could this just be stress and will subside when he gets use to it? 
I did notice similar behaviors when we moved it took him quite some time to get use to the new place.
has anyone else noticed similar issues in their tegus?


----------



## james.w (Jun 6, 2011)

What are the temps in the new cage? Did you add more substrate?


----------



## jmulley6 (Jun 6, 2011)

james.w said:


> What are the temps in the new cage? Did you add more substrate?


yes I have added more substrate and set up his hide log. 
I have also raised hes basking spot so it is 100 under it and 80 everywhere else.


----------



## james.w (Jun 6, 2011)

It is probably just stress. My tegu got somewhat aggressive when I moved him into his new home. 

Can you post some updated pics of the enclosure?


----------



## jmulley6 (Jun 6, 2011)

ok thanks, I think he is a nervous lizard in general I still cant manage to take him out side without him freaking out on me. 
Ill get new pics up soon.
In the mean time I think I may get a second bulb or an under tank heater. He is not using the basking spot and seems cold to the touch even though the temp says 80. I'll 

(oops hit enter and it posted)
I'll pick up a new thermostat and hydrometer just to be sure but he probably just needs time to adjust.


----------

